
Ask HN: Is server side rendering necessary for good SEO of a React app on Google - tylerwhipple
In my company we are working to release a new version of our website which heavily uses React. For SEO reasons, we have been asked to create server side rendering. Historically, search engine crawlers do not support JavaScript. However, I have read a few blogs that hint Google renders javascript.<p>Is there any proof&#x2F;does anyone have any experience with Google improved search rankings with server side rendering?
======
foobarbazetc
Googlebot renders the page properly but the indexing is complete garbage.

You need server side rendering. Learned this the hard way.

